# No Power Slighest of Hills..Smooth Idle



## joedaplummer (Dec 28, 2007)

Please help Me.. I have been all over this site and the internet without any avail..I have a 88 D21 2.4L 4X4 5sp with 76K. I have No Power up the slighest of hills. I need to downshift to just keep moving. This is what I have done so far:

Changed Cap, Rotor, Wires, Plugs
Cleaned Injectors
Cleaned, Re connected all wire harnesses (I think)
Put on new Cat back Exhaust
New Fuel Filter
Checked Coils - Both are Firing Spark
Ran ECU in all 5 Modes - No Codes (got a 55 - all clear)

What could be causing Problem and How do I begin to Troubleshoot? I hate to take it to the shop When I can do things myself. I'm open to any sugestions...Thanks


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the same problem with my 95. I just assumed it was the lack of horsepower with the 4 cyl. It runs fine otherwise. What mpg do you get? I couldnt imagine driving this truck in an area with mountains!


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

i had a similar problem with a rebuilt engine I put in. I turns out it was the a gear on the distributor. You can adjust (rotate) the disrtibutor so that it is firing correctly. I tried to rotate it but could not rotate it far enough. It turns out that it was a gear on the bottom of the distributor. It had to be turned one tooth. After that I had the normal juice. This was with a 4cyl. ka24e.


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

get the timing checked.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

paulsurfer said:


> i had a similar problem with a rebuilt engine I put in. I turns out it was the a gear on the distributor. You can adjust (rotate) the disrtibutor so that it is firing correctly. I tried to rotate it but could not rotate it far enough. It turns out that it was a gear on the bottom of the distributor. It had to be turned one tooth. After that I had the normal juice. This was with a 4cyl. ka24e.


how did you know when it was in the right position?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The easiest way to check this is to simply put a timing light on it and see where your marks lie.


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

on the distributor, there are two screws, if you look at the through holes, one is small and the other is larger. You can turn the distributor just a little bit to make it jive with the timing


----------



## joedaplummer (Dec 28, 2007)

Dont know exact mileage, But must be in the 10 MPG range...Real Bad !!!


----------



## blackemeraldz32 (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you resolved the power loss yet? I am experiencing the exact same problem with my truck (96’ HB 5 spd. 4cyl. ka24e 89,000 mi.) and it has been getting worse since I've moved out to Colorado where most of my driving is above 7,500 ft and lately the temperature is below Zero in the mornings. I am about to go through the checklist that you already did just to make sure everything is in order. Did you get the fuel pressure checked before and after the changing of the fuel filter? I had to replace the sending unit on my 94 Toyota pick up last year. I’ve also been wondering about the compression of each cylinder. I don’t own a timing light but would like to get one and know how to use it. Let me know if you’ve figured out what the problem is!


----------



## joedaplummer (Dec 28, 2007)

I have given up... I'm Due to take it to a Import Mechanic this week..I'll let you know what he comes up with. I dont have a timing light and no tools to check compression or fuel pressure.. I'll leave that to him and post bad wht he finds..Good luck


----------



## tahoe (Jan 11, 2012)

What did ya ever find Joedaplumber ?


----------

